# Another new member of the family



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I scored a 322 Hudson, s-i-t, at Sat. train show.. Of course the guy who sold it to me proclaimed he had gone through it and it works great.. Have ya heard that before???? LOL.. Well, he told the TRUTH!! God bless him!! I've gotten burned so many times on loco's at train shows that I usually don't buy them. But I had to have this one. It is pretty, and runs like a train!! Great deal, I think.. I also saw a re-issue Sante Fe PA-1 and PB-1 at the show, new in the box. Luckily for me, the shop's owner is a friend of mine, and he said he would work on the price for me. He had another set at the store that he would hold for me. The wife already said "NO", but I think I can swing a deal with her also....


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You're cornering the market of AF steam!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I didn't buy that Santa Fe set as it was in a different color scheme. I wanted the war-bonnet with silver, this one was a dark blue and yellow. Oh well. I did buy some red 650 coaches for my 312 though.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think dark blue and yellow is rarer and more desirable. We discussed those colors before. The War Bonnet was passenger while the blue/yellow was freight.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I think dark blue and yellow is rarer and more desirable. We discussed those colors before. The War Bonnet was passenger while the blue/yellow was freight.


You're correct. It was a pretty set but my heart was set on the war bonnet scheme. Anyways, I spent the money!!! I bought 3 cars for the 312, and I got somewhat of a deal. The cars are really nice, and there was no huge charge for shipping.. I'll post a few pix..


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm jelous:laugh:


----------

